# Mowing Patterns



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

This topic might be two-fold:
(1) I wanted to see how everyone mows their lawn. Clean-up laps first? Last? Both? I will be cutting my lawn for first time ever with Toro GM Monday or Tuesday (depending on weather) and I'm thinking of doing 1-2 cleanup laps first then mowing my pattern. This will keep me from having to get close to edges straight on (and instead going parallel). I'm scared i'm going to whack the reel on the concrete.

(2) Post pics of your patterns: diagonal, circular, wavy, and if you're good/crazy enough your favorite sports team's logo. I'm thinking I will do a few diagonal and some double cutting...but I have a circular tree surround that I may use as pattern/template to do a circular pattern eventually.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I mow my perimeter passes first. I mow it with my TruCut since it will get a couple inches closer to the fences/ house than my JD will, less weedeating. Then I start with the greensmower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I usually make two perimeter passes, then mow my pattern. The engineer in me prefers straight lines.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

One thing I learned from my college years working at Southern Hills Country Club mowing greens is to change your direction of cut with each mow. 12 to 6 on Monday, 1:30 to 7:30 on Tuesday, 3 to 9 on Wednesday, and so forth. Of course this is if you cut everyday like we did. Otherwise change it with each mow.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I have a feeling my lawn will inadvertently have a collar because I'm too scared to get close to things


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Depending on the pattern I'm doing, I will usually do the clean up pass last on the front lawn and do an initial one on the back lawn and then when I'm done with the back lawn I will do one last clean up pass on the inside of the first one, if that makes any sense at all.

I usually mow on the weekend and once during the week. So my weekend mows are diagonal which I rotate and then during the week I will mow N->S as I can usually mow faster this way and it's usually after work so it's better for me. I also try to alternate what part of the lawn I start the pattern on to throw even more variety into the mix.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like to do a single perimeter pass, mow, then a cleanup pass.

I also prefer to double mow with alternate patterns, it really gives it a smooth finished look. This also makes me feel a little better about only mowing 3k, lol.

I use the same pattern for a week or two, it makes the lines a little more refined.

The 10ft wide side strip of lawn is mowed the same all year, with the occasional cross pattern.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I too like to double cut when I want the yard to look extra nice. I sometimes have trouble finding my lines on the second pass though. I had this problem yesterday due to the location of the sun, so I ran the irrigation for a couple minutes to get the grass a little wet - that really helped me define the lines on that second pass.

When I want to be extra fancy, I'll lay down some lagerman double fat stripes. :thumbup:

Agree on the narrow strips. I'll do diagonals every once in a while on my narrow side yards, but not often. I do try to alternate my starting location, so even though I'm always mowing East-West, I'm not mowing each pass in the same direction every time.

I'm also with MQ on mowing in the most efficient directions for those mid-week cuts. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'm thinking the first cut will be a preliminary edge pass (maybe 2), then follow my diagonal pattern (although maybe not in same tracks). I think maybe a mow or 2 with GM (true reel mower, groomer, weight, etc) will undo the wheel tracks. Double cut in a different direction so it's a good scalp and finally another trim pass if it needs it.

I'm trying to figure out how to avoid hitting reel on concrete :lol: I'm wanting to tilt the whole thing back until it's on grass but reel shouldn't hit concrete flat even if its spinning...unless my HOC is negative :?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

May try this eventually since I have a concrete edging around the tree in my front lawn. Could be a handy template.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I tried the circles, comes out better than youd think. Pretty much every direction there are stripes at the right angle so you see it any angle.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I may try the circles the next few go arounds...For the scalp it was a criss-cross quadruple cut just to get the lumpy lawn to look smooth :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Any idea how to do this? :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

From last fall, it's currently dormant right now.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I've tried to checkerboard mine...but you can't see the checkerboard pattern. You just see one set of stripes one way and the other set from a different spot...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Try a 3rd mow between the 90*s


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Tried this today. Still hard to see from the road but if you're standing in the yard looking toward the road it's great.

I had been mowing on diagonals opposite each other at 90deg. This time I mowed one set diagonal and the other 45 to the first.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


>


👌🏻


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Still need to get the stripes more crisp...and get the edging better. Need a maruyama lol

Plus I want to see that pattern from the road :lol:


----------

